

Why Electronic Voting Is a Bad Idea [video] - hodgesmr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI

======
hodgesmr
Interesting points, but I think these are all solvable problems. More
appropriate title: "Why Electronic Voting Is Hard".

